# Need a quality 12V deep well submersible pump



## jimigunne (Feb 10, 2015)

Boy did I get ripped off. I bought a submersible pump 12V 2.7 GPM deep well pump which is nothing but cheap chinese junk. I have a 4 in. well and the water depth is about 100 ft. Worse yet, it was advertised as being for a 4 inch well when it it is too big to install in a four in. well. And Amazon is still selling this junk. Ours was branded Sureflo, but they sell the same pump with a variety of brand-names. 

My solar power system is right now very minimal, but its all I could afford, its 12V with three 100 W panels and 66 amp hours of batteries 

Our existing deep well pump is 220 volts, 1/2 HP, and 10 GPM. If the grid fails I need a backup pump that will deliver at least a couple of GPMs so we still have enough water to survive on. But really at 2 GPMs we would not be able to keep garden pants alive, so it ideally should be the same 10 GPM. Doubling the solar system to 24 V of course would be great, but it might be a long time if ever before we can upgrade the solar system.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I feel that without increasing your solar system there is no pump that will work for you. There is no solar pump that can do 10 gal a minute with your minimal solar system.

I do run the Shurflo 9300 pump solar direct for my orchard. Well is 185ft deep with a static level of 66ft. Pump is set at 150ft. Yes it only pumps about 2.5 gallons a minute but it does that all day long and fills my 350 gal cistern to gravity feed to the orchard. 

I would advise looking into running the pump solar direct and getting a cistern for watering the garden. Then you could also run a second camper style pump to pressure the house from the cistern.

Mine had no problem with fitting in 4" casing. Yes it's tight with only 3/8" clearance. I have seen several wells that claim to be 4" are only 3.5" as PVC is readily available in 3.5". Others the driller used screws to hold the casing together when installing and they stopped the pump from fitting.

WWW


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

10 gallons of water per minute for 5 hours a day is 3,000 gallons of water. You must have a LOT of plants or live somewhere where they require an awful lot of water. (?)


----------

